# Diodos zener en serie.



## seralemi (Ago 18, 2016)

Buenas tardes. Estoy utilizando un equalizador gráfico de 5 bandas, cuyo diagrama se adjunta en imagen. Este equalizador originalmente estaba pensado para usar en el auto, es decir que utilizaba 12vcc. Para poder alimentar los Op-amps, tiene un divisor de tensión en base a 2 diodos zener en serie tal como se ve en la imagen pequeña (izquierda). Lo curioso es que no posea un capacitor en paralelo al diodo D2 como se ve en la imagen señalado por una flecha (derecha).
Alguien me puede decir si debería ir el capacitor allí, y como saber el amperaje en D2???.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 18, 2016)

Podrías colocar el condensador allí, pero no seria necesario, con _C2_ tiene suficiente. Sobre la corriente que circula por los diodos, sin carga seria igual a 120mA porque están en serie, ahora con carga depende cuanto consuma. Si consume 100mA, sin importar la salida, el resto recorrerá los diodos zener, osea 20mA. Deberías estudiar el comportamiento del diodo zener con carga y sin carga para observarlo por ti mismo.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 18, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Podrías colocar el condensador allí, pero no seria necesario, con _C2_ tiene suficiente. Sobre la corriente que circula por los diodos, sin carga seria igual a 120mA porque están en serie, ahora con carga depende cuanto consuma. Si consume 100mA, sin importar la salida, el resto recorrerá los diodos zener, osea 20mA. Deberías estudiar el comportamiento del diodo zener con carga y sin carga para observarlo por ti mismo.



Hola ruben90. Cómo calculas la corriente de 120mA? Tengo entendido que los zener introducen ruido en los circuitos de audio, esto es así? Originalmente este circuito posee los CI LM741, cuando quice reemplazar el de salida por el TL081, se escucha muy bajo, que podrá ser?
Saludos.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 18, 2016)

La corriente se obtiene por ley de ohm, tu circuito tiene un voltaje de entrada 12v y una resistencia limitadora de 100Ω, entonces tienes 12v/100Ω = 120mA 

Sobre el ruido generado por el zener, desconozco si afecta en la calidad de los amplificadores ya que no es mi área (soy mas de electrónica digital), pero cualquier ruido es malo en cualquier sistema analógico o digital.

Sobre el volumen del amplificador es porque no tienes potencia en la salida, algo limita la corriente que recibe la bocina o parlante.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 18, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> La corriente se obtiene por ley de ohm, tu circuito tiene un voltaje de entrada 12v y una resistencia limitadora de 100Ω, entonces tienes 12v/100Ω = 120mA
> 
> Sobre el ruido generado por el zener, desconozco si afecta en la calidad de los amplificadores ya que no es mi área (soy mas de electrónica digital), pero cualquier ruido es malo en cualquier sistema analógico o digital.
> 
> Sobre el volumen del amplificador es porque no tienes potencia en la salida, algo limita la corriente que recibe la bocina o parlante.



Ok, conozco la ley de ohms, pero con los diodos puestos en serie, me tare...

Me refería a cambiar el Ci de salida del ecualizador (IC5), un LM741 por un TL081, ya que este posee un valor alto de slew rate. Pero me baja muchisimo el nivel de salida, incluído el ruido 
Mirá las simulaciones que te dejo: la primera es con el LM741 en la salida, y la segunda con el TL081. Fijate como la frecuencia mas alta (22Khz) se acomoda mejor en la segunda imagen.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2016)

Hola a todos , es sin dudas  una buena practica poner un capacitor de desacople (100uF) en paralelo con lo diodo "D2".
 Otro meo muy comum en circuitos de fuente sinples  para crear 1/2VCC es enpleyar un AmpOp(741) como seguidor de tensión donde la entrada positiva es conectada a lo meo de un dibisor resistivo de igual valor mas un capacitor de desacople en paralelo con lo resistor mas bajo (lado negativo o masa) lo dibisor resistivo es conectado a lo +VCC  , la entrada negativa es conectada a la salida y esa salida es la fuente de 1/2VCC con baja inpedancia de salida   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 18, 2016)

seralemi dijo:


> Ok, conozco la ley de ohms, pero con los diodos puestos en serie, me tare...
> 
> Me refería a cambiar el Ci de salida del ecualizador (IC5), un LM741 por un TL081, ya que este posee un valor alto de slew rate. Pero me baja muchisimo el nivel de salida, incluído el ruido
> 
> Saludos.



Hola..Disculpen pero la corriente no se calcula así en ese circuito...12V son los de alimentación y 5.1V+5.1V=10.2V los resultantes después de estabilizar por lo que lo que esta circulando son 12V - 10.2V= 1.8V lo que con una resistencia de 100ohms en serie da según la ley de Ohm 1.8V/100ohms =  0.018A o sea 18mA no 120mA.
El resto del planteo de la diferencia si la carga consume y cuanto y lo que pasara realmente por los diodos y cuanto por la carga esta bien. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 18, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> La corriente se obtiene por ley de ohm, tu circuito tiene un voltaje de entrada 12v y una resistencia limitadora de 100Ω, entonces tienes 12v/100Ω = 120mA
> 
> Sobre el ruido generado por el zener, desconozco si afecta en la calidad de los amplificadores ya que no es mi área (soy mas de electrónica digital), pero cualquier ruido es malo en cualquier sistema analógico o digital.
> 
> Sobre el volumen del amplificador es porque no tienes potencia en la salida, algo limita la corriente que recibe la bocina o parlante.



Buenas noches.

En realidad hay un pequeño error en tu análisis de la corriente.

La Resistencia es de 100Ω, los Zener son de 5V... 5+5 = 10V

La caída de tensión en la Resistencia de 100Ω es de 2V  (12-10)

La corriente que circula por la Resistencia será de 20mA (2/100)

Esto sin tener en cuenta lo que consumirá lo que conectemos que, evidentemente, no lo podemos saber.

Como podemos ver, en este caso, no es buena idea utilizar Diodos Zener para obtener tensiones, ya que la tensión obtenida parte de un Generador con una Resistencia interna de 100Ω, y las variaciones de corriente en la carga se convertirán en variaciones de tensión en la alimentación de los Operacionales.

Sal U2

Mientras escribía este Post, veo que ricbevi ha hecho la misma corrección (con décimas de Voltio de diferencia)


----------



## seralemi (Ago 18, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es sin dudas  una buena practica poner un capacitor de desacople (100uF) en paralelo con lo diodo "D2".
> Otro meo muy comum en circuitos de fuente sinples  para crear 1/2VCC es enpleyar un AmpOp(741) como seguidor de tensión donde la entrada positiva es conectada a lo meo de un dibisor resistivo de igual valor mas un capacitor de desacople en paralelo con lo resistor mas bajo (lado negativo o masa) lo dibisor resistivo es conectado a lo +VCC  , la entrada negativa es conectada a la salida y esa salida es la fuente de 1/2VCC con baja inpedancia de salida
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por tus comentarios, se me ocurría que debía haber un cap. de desacople paralelo a D2, sino ese punto me quedaba "colgado" haciendo un análisis en corriente alterna.
El otro caso que exponés ya lo conocía, es otra posibilidad.
Saludos.





miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> En realidad hay un pequeño error en tu análisis de la corriente.
> 
> ...



Hola miguelus, pienso exactamente como vos en la manera de calcular la corriente. La otra consulta era saber que corriente hay en la unión de los diodos zener; podemos suponer que, si el conjunto obtiene 20mA, está se dividirá en 10mA para cada zener sin importar la carga?
Saludos.



ricbevi dijo:


> Hola..Disculpen pero la corriente no se calcula así en ese circuito...12V son los de alimentación y 5.1V+5.1V=10.2V los resultantes después de estabilizar por lo que lo que esta circulando son 12V - 10.2V= 1.8V lo que con una resistencia de 100ohms en serie da según la ley de Ohm 1.8V/100ohms =  0.018A o sea 18mA no 120mA.
> El resto del planteo de la diferencia si la carga consume y cuanto y lo que pasara realmente por los diodos y cuanto por la carga esta bien.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Hola ricbevi, de acuerdo contigo.
Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 18, 2016)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por tus comentarios, se me ocurría que debía haber un cap. de desacople paralelo a D2, sino ese punto me quedaba "colgado" haciendo un análisis en corriente alterna.
> El otro caso que exponés ya lo conocía, es otra posibilidad.
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Nop...en esa "maya" la corriente que circula es de 18 o 20mA. Los diodos trabajara absorbiendo lo que no absorba/n el/los operacionales. La corriente máxima por los diodos se dará en el caso de que estos amplificadores estén desconectado y sera la calculada anteriormente.  
Si la señal es dinámica, esta sera variable o no dependiendo de la clase de trabajo de la etapa. Para clase A prácticamente no tendrá variación alguna en el tiempo independientemente de la señal de entrada.

Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2016)

Aquí el Dr. "Z" escribió un "Coqueto" Aporte sobre el cálculo de la resistencia.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola.

A mi no me gusta pensar, por lo que te propongo que uses un LM7810 y un LM7805 (cero cálculos). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> A mi no me gusta pensar, por lo que te propongo que uses un LM7810 y un LM7805 (cero cálculos).
> 
> ...


Si señor; "Muerto el perro se acabó la rabia"
Ni recuerdo la última vez que usé un zener para algo.
Si es muy poca corriente vale, pero ahí la red de zeners, hace dos cosas; de alimentación y de referencia y eso es bastante confuso de calcular, por no decir imposible con precisión.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 19, 2016)

Tienen razón ricbevi y miguelus, no tome en cuenta los _diodos zener_, sino puramente la fuente de tensión y la resistencia limitadora. hno:
Serian al rededor de 18mA, tomando en cuenta el mA que necesita cada _zener_ para funcionar correctamente.
Regresando al tema del amplificador, los LM741 ya casi no se utilizan, bueno en mi caso ya no los manejo ni para seguidores de voltaje. Lo desplace por los LM358 o equivalentes. 

Sobre el diagrama, no me da mucha confianza, debido que la alimentación de los amplificadores operacionales no esta bien definida, tal vez lo armaron mal. El siguiente diagrama es idéntico, mejor dicho el mismo, y su alimentación si esta bien definida:


----------



## seralemi (Ago 19, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Tienen razón ricbevi y miguelus, no tome en cuenta los _diodos zener_, sino puramente la fuente de tensión y la resistencia limitadora. hno:
> Serian al rededor de 18mA, tomando en cuenta el mA que necesita cada _zener_ para funcionar correctamente.
> Regresando al tema del amplificador, los LM741 ya casi no se utilizan, bueno en mi caso ya no los manejo ni para seguidores de voltaje. Lo desplace por los LM358 o equivalentes.
> 
> ...



Hola ruben90, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices de los LM741, claro este era un proyecto diseñado a principios de los '80.
No entiendo lo que dices con que la "alimentacion no está bien definida", de hecho el circuito que subiste es el mismo que el mío.
Saludos.





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> A mi no me gusta pensar, por lo que te propongo que uses un LM7810 y un LM7805 (cero cálculos).
> 
> ...



Hola, esa es otra alternativa, sólo quería saber el comportamiento que tenían porque a mi si me gusta pensar 

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Tienen razón ricbevi y miguelus, no tome en cuenta los _diodos zener_, sino puramente la fuente de tensión y la resistencia limitadora. hno:
> Serian al rededor de 18mA, tomando en cuenta el mA que necesita cada _zener_ para funcionar correctamente.
> Regresando al tema del amplificador, los LM741 ya casi no se utilizan, bueno en mi caso ya no los manejo ni para seguidores de voltaje. Lo desplace por los LM358 o equivalentes.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , yo sin dudas agregaria lo capacitor de desacople (100uF) en paralelo con lo diodo zener Dz2  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 19, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , yo sin dudas agregaria lo capacitor de desacople (100uF) en paralelo con lo diodo zener Dz2
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel Lopes, estoy de acuerdo contigo; normalmente en un divisor resistivo, al estar desacoplado el mismo, y haciendo un análisis del circuito en alterna, el punto medio va a masa por acción del capacitor de desacople.
Entonces, porque piensas que en este caso no está ese capacitor???
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes, estoy de acuerdo contigo; normalmente en un divisor resistivo, al estar desacoplado el mismo, y haciendo un análisis del circuito en alterna, el punto medio va a masa por acción del capacitor de desacople.
> Entonces, porque piensas que en este caso no está ese capacitor???
> Saludos.


sinplesmente porque no lo veo dibujado en lo diagrama esquemactico del post#14 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 19, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> sinplesmente porque no lo veo dibujado en lo diagrama esquemactico del post#14
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Me refiero a que, si nosotros entendemos que el capacitor de desacople debe ir, porque no lo incluyeron en el circuito??? 
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

seralemi dijo:


> Me refiero a que, si nosotros entendemos que el capacitor de desacople debe ir, porque no lo incluyeron en el circuito???
> Saludos.


Seguramente lo diseñista (proyectista) dese proyecto NO fue tan esperto asi como debia sener  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 19, 2016)

Claro y conciso, Daniel.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 19, 2016)

> No entiendo lo que dices con que la "alimentacion no está bien definida", de hecho el circuito que subiste es el mismo que el mío.



Claro que no, de primera vista se nota que las conexiones de los potenciometros y los +V del ampli. op. no tienen sentido.
Analizando el circuito me di cuenta que son 5 filtros activos de diferentes frecuencias, y sus salidas se suman. Si no obtienes respuesta deberías probar uno por uno, bueno eso haría yo, y si es posible observar a que frecuencia trabajan. Como dice _Daniel Lopez_, el circuito puede estar mal diseñado.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola.



seralemi dijo:


> Hola ruben90, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices de los LM741, claro este era un proyecto diseñado a principios de los '80.
> No entiendo lo que dices con que la "alimentacion no está bien definida", de hecho el circuito que subiste es el mismo que el mío.
> Saludos.
> 
> ...


 
Si te gusta saber, me alegro por ti.

Mira esto, tal vez te puede servir de algo: Ver el archivo adjunto 115812

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## palurdo (Ago 20, 2016)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola, esa es otra alternativa, sólo quería saber el comportamiento que tenían porque a mi si me gusta pensar



Pues si te gusta pensar, piensa por qué un regulador 7810, por ejemplo, es más exacto regulando voltaje que un diodo zener, si dentro del regulador no hay un diodo zener que haga de referencia de voltaje.

Pista: El voltaje del zener varia con la temperatura de la unión, y el regulador mantiene el voltaje constante para cualquier temperatura (o realmente con muy poca variación).

Pista 2: ¿El zener es un regulador o un estabilizador?


----------



## seralemi (Ago 20, 2016)

Hola a todos, en primer lugar quiero agradecerles por sus opiniones y comentarios sobre el tema.
Este circuito ecualizador, como lo habrán notado, se basa en el circuito llamado "girador" que simula una inductancia a partir de un op-amps. Es un circuito muy difundido en distintos sitios aunque con algunos cambios según cada quien: distinto AO, frecuencias de corte, valor de Q, cantidad de vías, con fuente simple ó simétrica, etc.
Lo utilizo desde comienzos de los '80 ya que en ese tiempo había una casa, aquí en Córdoba, que fabricaba los impresos a partir de prototipos desarrollados para la época...
Conseguí las fórmulas para calcular las frecuencias de las bandas y les comento que le incorporé 5 vías más, es decir que el ecualizador hoy tiene 10 vías.
Tiene un desempeño muy bueno, pero me llamó la atención el diseño que tenía y en aquel momento no había internet ni nada que pudiera consultar.
Está en mi naturaleza intentar explicar el "porque" de las cosas, quizás me equivoco, pero soy así 
Quedo al aguardo de noticias que pudieran aclarar aún más el comportamiento.
Saludos


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 20, 2016)

Como dicen, "Si funciona no le muevas, y si no funciona, niégalo todo", o algo así. Yo aun sigo viendo extraño el diseño , pero bueno, tengo nula experiencia con ecualizadores y amplificadores. hno:


----------



## palurdo (Ago 20, 2016)

A ver, si los zeners son ideales y estan correctamente polarizados (vamos que funcionan como zeners), en el modelo de alterna se representan como cortocircuitos, al igual que cualquier fuente de tensión, por lo que aun sin el condensador de desacople la referencia en alterna es una masa. Ahora bien, en la vida real los zeners tienen algo de resistencia interna, y ademas son algo ruidosos por el efecto de avalancha de los electrones al saltar la union, por lo que un desacople capacitivo viene bien porque en alterna reduce la impedancia de la referencia y filtra los ruidos, el desacople en alterna viene bien, pero no es imprescindible para que el circuito funcione.

Por cierto, el esquema de tu primer post contiene errores al pasarlo al simulador, revisa el de ruben90 y comparalos.

Por cierto 2, sabes que puedes hacer el filtro girador indistintamente con operacionales o con un simple transistor? Haz uno usando un BC549C o un 2N5088 por banda y compara el sonido con el hecho de operacionales (en especial el querido y amado 2N5088).







http://www.muzique.com/lab/gyrator.htm


----------



## seralemi (Ago 20, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> A ver, si los zeners son ideales y estan correctamente polarizados (vamos que funcionan como zeners), en el modelo de alterna se representan como cortocircuitos, al igual que cualquier fuente de tensión, por lo que aun sin el condensador de desacople la referencia en alterna es una masa. Ahora bien, en la vida real los zeners tienen algo de resistencia interna, y ademas son algo ruidosos por el efecto de avalancha de los electrones al saltar la union, por lo que un desacople capacitivo viene bien porque en alterna reduce la impedancia de la referencia y filtra los ruidos, el desacople en alterna viene bien, pero no es imprescindible para que el circuito funcione.
> 
> Por cierto, el esquema de tu primer post contiene errores al pasarlo al simulador, revisa el de ruben90 y comparalos.
> 
> ...



Hola palurdo, no sabía que los zener se comportaban como cortocircuito en el modelo de alterna 
El esquema que subí en el primer post lo extraje de la web, así me evitaba tener que dibujarlo, pero no reparé, a simple vista, que tenía errores; lo chequearé y si es así pido disculpas del caso.
Conozco la alternativa del transistor para hacer el/los girador/es, pero como ya mencioné, tenía la plaqueta armada (y en uso) desde principios de los '80.
Saludos.

P.D: efectivamente, hay un error de conexionado en el circuito del primer post: los cap. C3, C4, C5, C6 y C7 deben ir a la unión de la entrada no inversora de los Op-amps con las R6, R8, R10, R12 y R14 respectivamente.
Donde se encuentran conectados, corresponde al terminal de +V (10V).
Disculpas por no haberlos chequeado antes.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 22, 2016)

Buen día. Les adjunto un pdf con la simulación del circuito ecualizador alimentado con los *diodos zener en serie* para saber el consumo de corriente. Como se observa es de 17.5mA. 
Podemos deducir que cada Op-amps consume ~1.5mA, el total de los 6 op-amps ~9mA y el resto por los diodos zener: ~9mA.
La rama de los 5.1v ó punto medio del voltage no lo consideré porque es un valor muy pequeño, ~0.15uA.
Saludos.


----------

